# Asus Monitor "Schwarzer Rand"



## Zex_EndBoss (6. August 2014)

Moin,
seit dem ich den Grafiktreiber installiert hab ist bei mir so ein schwarzer rand um den ganzen Bildschirm. Als würde ich eine kleinere Auflösung haben.
Monitor: Asus VX279 1920x1080 27"
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X 4Gb (CD Treiber)


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (6. August 2014)

Okay gefunden  einfach "Overscan" suchen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rzer-rand-vtx3d-radeon-hd-7970-x-edition.html


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2014)

Du hast den Monitor über HDMI angesteckt oder?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (6. August 2014)

Yep, wie man sehen kann hab ich es schon gefunden  Ich hab ein DP Kabel vergoldet gekauft


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. August 2014)

Das ist mir bisher nur mit Hdmi passiert, ist dies generell nur dort der Fall ?
Ich verwende schon seit langem nur mehr DP, vorher hatte ich primär DVI verwendet, dies ist mir mit beiden noch nie aufgefallen, und nur bei Hdmi (wegen TV).


----------



## Abductee (7. August 2014)

Bei HDMI ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das der Monitor als TV erkannt wird und dort ist es bei AMD fast immer so das man den Overscan braucht.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (7. August 2014)

Ich hab eben CS GO gestartet und bei mir kamm ein Bluescreen "HDMI Kein Signal" lol.. ich müsste Monitor aus und ein machen damit es wieder funtzt O.o


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (7. August 2014)

Bockt... -.-
Ich hab System Win7 neu installiert und dieser Rand ist wieder da... aber es gibt keinen Overscan O.o


----------



## dbilas (7. August 2014)

Ins CCC gehen, dann links auf digitale anzeigen und den overscan auf "0%"


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (7. August 2014)

Wie geschrieben, die Option "Overscan" ist nicht zu finden in CCC.


----------



## dbilas (7. August 2014)

installiere mal bitte den aktuellen Treiber
http://support.amd.com/de-de/download/desktop?os=Windows 7 - 64#amd-catalyst-packages


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (7. August 2014)

Ich hab doch die neuste Version lol O.o


----------



## dbilas (7. August 2014)

Kann ich nicht riechen wenn du vom CD-Treiber schreibst


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (7. August 2014)

Ich hatte die 14.7, jest installiere ich die 14.4
Ich hab eben den CCC Deinstalliert und hab kein Rand usw O.o aber Direct X Error wenn ich ein Spiel starte :p


----------

